# Wii #XXXX - Super Mario Galaxy 2 (USA)



## B-Blue (May 21, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4035^^


----------



## Danny600kill (May 21, 2010)

I'm putting it on my Wii now, hope its good


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

No nfo!?!? i like reading them!

I wish i could play it now. but i have it on pre-order. and if i play it now, i will play all day today and tomorrow and beat it before i get it


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2010)

Wat? I didnt know is was supposed to release yet.


----------



## Arm73 (May 21, 2010)

Yes, finally it's here............let's see how it runs now................if............


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

Ok so I just downloaded it..its a 4.37gb iso just like all the rest..but when I go to WiiU 1.1 to get rid of any updates, it says under name that its called SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE..should I just wait for the official scene release or is this game fine??


----------



## fishykipper (May 21, 2010)

the file size is:
1326.92 MiB in 27 Parts


and theres already a release out there, one rapidshare file, easy easy download!


----------



## Brian117 (May 21, 2010)

I want the nonscrubbed version.


----------



## Xale (May 21, 2010)

surprisingly this has no crazy ap thing to worry about, i put it on my hard drive and played it just fine, it comes up as the name SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE, but its fine


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I want the nonscrubbed version.



When you unzip the file it becomes 4.37 gig


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 21, 2010)

I was surprised too, I thought it wouldn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice game! I've just played the first 10 minutes.


----------



## fishykipper (May 21, 2010)

4.37 gb is a waste of bandwidth mate, should have just got the scrubbed version! and it does say 'SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE', just edit the name as you copy it to your usb drive! its still the final release, i've downloaded from three different uploaders and each one says 'SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE'

i never understand why people want the unscrubbed version.....
if you downloaded an unscrubbed version, being 4.7gb! its a huge downloaded! and as you copy the iso to your wbfs/usb drive it scrubs its self any way....making it a lot smaller!

just seems like a waste of time to me!


----------



## fishykipper (May 21, 2010)

i never understand why people want the unscrubbed version.....
if you downloaded an unscrubbed version, being 4.7gb! its a huge downloaded! and as you copy the iso to your wbfs/usb drive it scrubs its self any way....making it a lot smaller!

just seems like a waste of time to me!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> 4.37 gb is a waste of bandwidth mate, should have just got the scrubbed version! and it does say 'SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE', just edit the name as you copy it to your usb drive! its still the final release, i've downloaded from three different uploaders and each one says 'SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE'



Oh I burn to disc anyway..I dont use a USB loader..I already have a mod chip and my wii is soft modded so I can just burn this and Im good to go..just wanted to make sure this was the final release and not some pre release or anything. Thanks for the info. Will burn now. Can't wait to play this, and unlike the New Super Mario Bros Wii game, I can actually play this in my Disc Channel and not have any issues right? The New Super Mario Bros Wii game I still have to play in my backup launcher because it won't work any other way


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

Ok, is this working with an Wiikey II or not? I mean just hardmod, no softmods! Some people said yes in the other Thread, some no. Anyone can be clear? =)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> i never understand why people want the unscrubbed version.....
> if you downloaded an unscrubbed version, being 4.7gb! its a huge downloaded! and as you copy the iso to your wbfs/usb drive it scrubs its self any way....making it a lot smaller!
> 
> just seems like a waste of time to me!



It took me 12 min to download..I have a really fast internet connection.


----------



## dippyx (May 21, 2010)

Ok - got the full ISO.

Brick Blocked and Region friid.

Works perfectly from the Disc Channel using Pal Wii 3.2e and Wiikey (1)

Awesome.


----------



## [Truth] (May 21, 2010)

*Filename:* ind-smg2
*NFO:*

```
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Region: NTSC
Release date: 2010/05/21
Note:
Scrubbed with wiiscubber. Feel free to nuke this release :p
Enjoy!
```


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

dippyx said:
			
		

> Ok - got the full ISO.
> 
> Brick Blocked and Region friid.
> 
> ...



I am gonna play this when I get home(Gotta go somewhere now) can't wait to play this..been waiting SO long to play this game..does this game require the nunchuck as well or just the Wii move


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2010)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> *Filename:* ind-smg2
> *NFO:*
> 
> ...



I


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (May 21, 2010)

Guys, the internal name is SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE because, initially, Nintendo had the intention of releasing the game as a expansion of Super Mario Galaxy (2007). It's the real Super Mario Galaxy 2 and it plays perfectly fine.


----------



## nando (May 21, 2010)

the first galaxy was 3.+ GBs  scrubbed... this one sounds fishy to me.


----------



## JoyConG (May 21, 2010)

Oooh nice! I know what I'm playing when I get home.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 21, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> the first galaxy was 3.+ GBs  scrubbed... this one sounds fishy to me.



Works just fine for me.


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 21, 2010)

[NUKE] [ Super_Mario_Galaxy_2_Scrubbed_NTSC_Wii-iND ] [ scrubbed.not.allowed ]

hehhe they only take 1.1 copys


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> [NUKE] [ Super_Mario_Galaxy_2_Scrubbed_NTSC_Wii-iND ] [ scrubbed.not.allowed ]
> 
> hehhe they only take 1.1 copys




So is this one Ok(I got the full version) or should I wait for another release


----------



## smash_brew (May 21, 2010)

I think there is a proper release out there too from iND. Its up on one of my regular sites. 

Super_Mario_Galaxy_2_USA_Wii-iND


----------



## djbubba2002 (May 21, 2010)

this scrubbed release is a good copy, scene doesnt like scrubbed games.. they wait for a real 1.1 copy of the game full dump


----------



## maxpouliot (May 21, 2010)

Will this one work without any softmodding?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 21, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> I think there is a proper release out there too from iND. Its up on one of my regular sites.
> 
> Super_Mario_Galaxy_2_USA_Wii-iND




Yeah that's the one that I got. I never download scrubbed versions..so is that one the full version one that the scene will probably be posting soon)


----------



## smash_brew (May 21, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i grabbed the scrubbed version but the one i mentioned above looks like its the full version. They only track scene releases where i saw it.


----------



## George Dawes (May 21, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I want the nonscrubbed version.


Wait for scene release then.


----------



## Kadin (May 21, 2010)

I grabbed a scrubbed version that played perfectly fine up until grabbing the Grand Star in World 1.  Black screen once I grab the star after the screen fades out...

This is the contents of the .nfo file that came with the game which was a .ciso

----
Super.Mario.Galaxy.2.NTSC.Wii.Srcubbed


Legit.

Working on 4.1U Soft moddedmodded Wii With latest NeoGamma, good on USB loadersloaders and DVD-R, enjoy

Credit to DigitalVampireX on wiso for it.

32x50mb rars

brought to you by #[email protected]
----


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Will this one work without any softmodding?



+1


----------



## camman007 (May 21, 2010)

Anyone else having pointer control problems with this game? My remote is going nuts and I know it's not my Wii since it works fine with all other games.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reason: -1

Why?

This is a simple question I asked one million time here, I finally want an answer, get it?
*snipped*


----------



## PrinceNOOB (May 21, 2010)

camman007 said:
			
		

> Anyone else having pointer control problems with this game? My remote is going nuts and I know it's not my Wii since it works fine with all other games.


Nope game works fine for me using the scrubbed version


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> Reason: -1
> 
> Why?
> ...


*Rules:*
"When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; and nothing but images/emoticons or internet memes are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!"[/p]

Question is answered. Now get back on topic.

+1~ p1ngpong


----------



## mopete27 (May 21, 2010)

PrinceNOOB said:
			
		

> camman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



went thru the first star and everything is smooth and fine. then i had to go back to work


----------



## mightymage (May 21, 2010)

id be playing this now but i have to baby sit these bad ass kids for my friend and THEY DONT HAVE A WII AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florian (May 21, 2010)

*THIS SCRUBBED VERSION WORK FINE ??? *

thx for the info


----------



## Bumpman (May 21, 2010)

Why XXXX like the netflix disk? O.o


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2010)

Bumpman said:
			
		

> Why XXXX like the netflix disk? O.o


XXXX means that that this scene release was nuked. In this case it was nuked for being a scrubbed iso.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

mightymage said:
			
		

> bad ass kidsQUOTE(definition of 'badass')A person whose extreme attitudes and behavior are admirable


You should learn your words before you use them.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2010)

It doesn't work with my wii, i have installed cios rev19 and ios 56. (using cyclowiz modchip)
in gecko os I get a green screen and in the disc channel a black screen.

wii: 4.0E (waninkoko's updater)
cyclowiz: firmware 3.6

does anyone know what I need to do for a working mario??


----------



## florian (May 21, 2010)

*Scrubbed version work or not work and its a beta version or full game ??*


----------



## berlinka (May 21, 2010)

It works perfectly. I'm almost shocked to see this being only 1.3 GB in size and working without having to alter any setting.

Brilliant game so far....well, it's more of the same. Which is just good enough...because the orignal was flawless as well.


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2010)

Kadin said:
			
		

> I grabbed a scrubbed version that played perfectly fine up until grabbing the Grand Star in World 1.  Black screen once I grab the star after the screen fades out...
> 
> This is the contents of the .nfo file that came with the game which was a .ciso
> 
> ...


Wait so no one else had a problem similar to this?
Although, I think Kadin might have grabbed a faulty version because it was 32x50 MB while the real scrubbed version is 27x50 MB.


----------



## W hat (May 21, 2010)

I know it's legit, but why in the world is it almost 1/3 the size of SMG1?


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2010)

W hat said:
			
		

> I know it's legit, but why in the world is it almost 1/3 the size of SMG1?


I think it's just because the scrubber is more advanced now and that's why SMG2 can be compressed more.  Either way, don't worry about it too much.  Nintendo is known for optimizing games to have more content with less disk space.


----------



## nando (May 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> W hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i thought scrubbers don't compress anything, they just remove empty space. i'm highly suspicious of this - it's like scrubbing might of deleted half the game and it won't be obvious till someone gets there. wha'ts the WBFS size on the full version?

not that it affects me. i ordered the game. just curious.


----------



## W hat (May 21, 2010)

I bought the game anyway, I should be able to finish with my retail copy when it gets here.


----------



## Kadin (May 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Kadin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant to post an update here like I did in another post where I mentioned this version and the issue.  This release was obviously not from iND like the current scrubbed version and after I downloaded that version (iND scrubbbed), the game continued fine as it should have.  This release I grabbed off Usenet was obviously bogus yet it played fine for a good hour or so...

I guess it's just a 'beware' at this point for anyone else.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 21, 2010)

Ok I just tried this out and I can confirm this does not work with Wiikey 1... you get the error #002 blue screen. This is on a US system with the last Wiikey 1 firmware and no softmods.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 21, 2010)

Downloading now! Hazaa!!! Now anyone know whats up with it being SMG more?


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Downloading now! Hazaa!!! Now anyone know whats up with it being SMG more?


It was originally going to be an SMG1 expansion.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. That explains it, thanks.


----------



## cwlcwl1212 (May 21, 2010)

hey, how do u download it?

yea, im a new commer, and when i click into the NFO thinge, it just gives me a picture only...

is there something that's hide behind the picture?

i mean, how can u download it?


----------



## mightymage (May 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> mightymage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mooyah (May 22, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just booted the game up and the answer's simple - they did away with long CG videos.


----------



## tHciNc (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think people get confused with scrubbed. It will always extract to a 4.37gig iso, and cant be burnt or whatever


----------



## sebaash (May 22, 2010)

My Wii:

Wii 4.2U
Wiikey 1
Cios: 202-222-249-250
Ios w/Trucha: 36-53-56-70

Works like a charm :3 in Disk Channel
Version of Mario Galaxy 2: Scrubbed Version 1.29GB

Now i go to World 3


----------



## Rapidkiller (May 22, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> *Scrubbed version work or not work and its a beta version or full game ??*



Do you read previous messages ?

Yes it works !
No it's not the beta ... game's supposed to be released tomorrow in USA. Do you really think, he's always on status Beta ?? Of course not !


----------



## bunsy (May 22, 2010)

tHciNc said:
			
		

> I think people get confused with scrubbed. It will always extract to a 4.37gig iso, and cant be burnt or whatever




Burns and plays just fine.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

Remember to +rep the guy who dumped this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll wait for nonscrubbed


----------



## Deleted-171178 (May 22, 2010)

mightymage said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well try learning how to quote?


----------



## RowanDDR (May 22, 2010)

FWIW, I got this working through NeoGamma only. GeckoOs said I had missing IOS56, and disc channel just booted to a blank screen. My Wii is USA 4.1 with Wiikey.


----------



## Metalik (May 22, 2010)

How much stars in the game?I have feeling what it is short.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Metalik said:
			
		

> How much stars in the game?I have feeling what it is short.


There's a lot of them. Even more than in the previous game.


----------



## Metalik (May 22, 2010)

That's a good news.Thank you!(I should buy more batteries for Wiimote.)


----------



## topboy (May 22, 2010)

sebaash said:
			
		

> My Wii:
> 
> Wii 4.2U
> Wiikey 1
> ...



extreme noob question. i have the first 2 things your wii has. but what is the cios and ios?


----------



## fishykipper (May 22, 2010)

both released crack after bowster jr on world one...i cant progress to world 2? is this a joke! im using soft mod. 4.1e, usbloader gx, hermes 222!

help me boys and girls!!


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

topboy said:
			
		

> sebaash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't post twice.


----------



## fishykipper (May 22, 2010)

doesn't really help me does it!


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> doesn't really help me does it!


I answered you in the other thread.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 22, 2010)

Metalik said:
			
		

> That's a good news.Thank you!(I should buy more batteries for Wiimote.)



More batteries ? You should buy wii with rechargers so you dont have to buy more batteries. My batteries are rechargeable and use it for almost 2 years now. Its great.


----------



## fishykipper (May 22, 2010)

yeah sorry, i see that. just though it was someone trying to be funny!
im attempting it again...hopefully its not a bad rip. if youre using usbloader gx, can you tell me your exact settings, if youve got the time?


----------



## dmonkey21 (May 22, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Bumpman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how come the 1:1 was also nuked? 0.o


----------



## dmonkey21 (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Metalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From everything i've heard, there are 240 stars. So the same as the first one, which had 120 stars mario and 120 stars luigi. I think in this game it is not just the same levels repeated twice tho, i think it is legitimately 240 stars.


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 23, 2010)

i am getting the disk cannot be read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone can help me


----------



## Minox (May 23, 2010)

dmonkey21 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason given was "m0.compression_i47.tinypic.com.10cl1du.png" which basically means that there were no compression of the data in the RAR-archive at all. If you ask me that sounds like a rather silly reason to nuke it for, but that's not for me to decide.

Both these releases work just fine though so no real problem for anyone who has downloaded them in hopes of playing the game.


----------



## dmonkey21 (May 23, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> dmonkey21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm ok thanks


----------



## Lazycus (May 24, 2010)

Even if it was compressed it should still be nuked because the update partition has been removed and it's not a 1:1 copy.  A proper release will show up in a bit.


----------



## tommitek (May 29, 2010)

I downloaded super mario galaxy 2 the other day abd burnt it to dvd ( i use neogamma to launch my backups)

when i ran neogamma i got

exception (dsi) occured

followed by a lot of code.

all my other backups work fine, what could be the problem?? 

please help. wanna play this game sooooooo bad


----------

